# At last!



## Pun of Nentown (Mar 2, 2018)

So, this past update got me something that I've been REALLY hoping to get. Unfortunately, it's not Lolly. However, it is something else. the Blue Cap. A Major part of my wardrobe that I need to have my villager wearing.





Now I'm halfway there. Just need the ninja sandals and Jinbei Shorts.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 2, 2018)

Haha that's awesome!! Ihave the sailor outfit on right now so am happy!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2018)

I am really stoked about the funky glasses cause I can finally make my manager look like my mayor Aerin! I also got a floppy hat since we don't have a witch hat yet, but hopefully we'll get it eventually! =D


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm very far away from you. All I have from my outfit that I normally wear is just the pleather pants.

I still need the rainbow feather, thick glasses, cafe uniform and orange sandals. They better come soon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2018)

Well it's even worse for us guys wearing custom clothing, because for all we know we might never get that available, since it's even more public than normal AC games, there'd have to be some kind of screening for the designs and I don't think we'll ever get it in ACPC. =[ RIP my dreams of cohesiveness.


----------



## J087 (Mar 3, 2018)

I actually feel quite complete. Although it would be nice if they released more pants...


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 3, 2018)

J087 said:


> I actually feel quite complete. Although it would be nice if they released more pants...



And more shoes/socks!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 3, 2018)

...my love has come along. My lonely days are over, and life is like a song!


----------



## SweetTreatsx3 (Mar 4, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> ...my love has come along. My lonely days are over, and life is like a song!



Oh my gosh, haha. That was what was in my mind too when i read the title of the thread.

I love the sailor outfit that we got through the update. I think it’s so cute.


----------

